# Sun/Fruit Beetle grub: Pachnoda



## Alice (Apr 30, 2007)

I’ve just ordered some of theses for my Beardie from Ricks reptiles. I’m just wondering if anyone has any info on their nutritional content etc? Should they just be given as a treat like waxworms are? Also if my beardie likes them, I was thinking about letting a few turn into beetles and maybe try to breed them. Has anyone tried this before and if so are they easy to keep and breed?


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

I was going to ask that! - the grubs are great as food - just like a big wax worm. Not sure about the beetles as food - but they only live for about 6 months as adult beetles. You need at least six to ensure you get males and females. couple of inches substrate, tall ish tank as they fly quite readily! Anyone know if its okay to feed the beetles to adult leos?


----------



## Carol (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi

I breed them, I've got them in a glass tank on top on one of my vivs for the heat and they are doing very well, I feed them apples.


----------



## Alice (Apr 30, 2007)

they're quite pretty beetles. How quickly do they breed and how many offspring do they have? What size tank do you have for yours? sorry for all the questions. :blush: I gave a grub to my Beardie today and he loved it. I've trawled the net but can't find any info on the nutritional value of these grubs. I'd imagine they have good gut loading potential though because they eat so much.


----------



## Carol (Aug 2, 2007)

I have a big glass fish tank on top of one of my BD viv's for the heat and they also need light,I have top soil and bark in the tank, you need to keep it damp, you do need a lid mine in made from mesh, because they can fly.

I buy about six tubs of bugs each month at the moment some are for food the rest I let breed, I let them get on with it, I have seen mating and I have seen little ones.







Click on the pic for a better look.

They are good to look at.

If you need any more help just get back to me.

I hope this has helped you.


----------



## Alice (Apr 30, 2007)

that's brill. thanks carol, i'll give it a go. : victory:


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

they are very easy to keep and breed, love broccoli, apple, courgette, etc etc.. beetles are no good as food because they taste horrid (secrete some sort of nasty tasting stuff to put things off eating them) but the grubs seem to go down a treat.. also although they can fly they dont tend to, i have yet to see one fly and we have handled them when moveing them from one tub to another, showing people, takeing macro shots of them, etc. 
worth noting they do really need a small amount of moss and bark in their tank in order to change into beetles (cant remember the technical term for it). they use it to build their cocoon(sp?)
Owen


----------

